#ubuntu-pk 2011-04-11
<jiger> shani
#ubuntu-pk 2015-04-12
<ImadSawal> Anybody online ?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-04-14
<Kilos> greetings pakistan
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<osama_> hi
<Kilos> hi guys
<Kilos> this is the start
<elacheche> Hello :)
<Kilos> now invite users here
<osama_> indeed it is
<elacheche> osama_: You can kickoff the LoCo :) Do you like to share a pad togethr to help you plan the workshop?
<elacheche> osama_: I was organizing evnets (Talks/workshops) with my LoCo (Ubuntu Tunisia) since 2011.. I guess I can help :)
<Kilos> hi Researcher
<osama_> okay lets do this together
<elacheche> hey philipballew :) :D
<pavlushka> hi philipballew !
<Kilos> hi philipballew
<elacheche> philipballew: you auto-join this channel! Why? do you know old leaders? :D
<elacheche> philipballew: osama_ here is trying to get in touch with the old team, can you help?
<osama_> How did you get start with your workshop? share your experiences please!
<philipballew> elacheche, I came here for something a while ago and I added it to my favorites I think. I guess i never left...
<elacheche> osama_: https://etherpad.net/p/ubuntu-pk Let's have a brainstorming here :)
<elacheche> philipballew: I thought that I was the only one who did a such thing x) :D
<osama_> okay
<elacheche> osama_: write what's in your mind, what do you want to do.. I am at work, I need to finish qwith something and I'll write my experience :)
<philipballew> elacheche, ha! No worries.
<philipballew> not that I am agabist to getting to know the people here in the group though. but you all probably have very busy lives
<osama_> I'm typing there like for no reason please give a wave there https://etherpad.net/p/ubuntu-pk so I can know that you are listening
<Kilos> osama_ you must be patient with the guys, often work loads keeps them away for hours
<Kilos> just make sure you are on this channl full time
<Kilos> pavlushka check if all the old peeps havent gone to facebook as well
<elacheche> Kilos: https://etherpad.net/p/ubuntu-pk Join, and let us know if you have suggestions :)
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> elacheche how can i make the etherpad print bigger?
<elacheche> Kilos: Just Zoom using your browser like any other page :)
<Kilos> ok
<pavlushka> osama_: are you from Lahore?
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> now osama is gone already
#ubuntu-pk 2016-04-15
<pavlushka> https://www.facebook.com/groups/27138955736/, ubuntu-pk group
<Kilos> elacheche ^^
<pavlushka> Ubuntu-pk team owner's mails fouadbajwa@gmail.com and bajwa@ubuntu.com , He is an Ubuntu Member and Did a huge job, LP: https://launchpad.net/~bajwa
<pavlushka> His irc nick is fouadbajwa
<pavlushka> but the ubuntu-pk team in LP has only one admin, that's him Mr. Fouad.
<pavlushka> members got approved in LP till 2014 for ubuntu-pk
<pavlushka> may be it's his FB page https://www.facebook.com/fouadbajwa?fref=nf
<pavlushka> on Fouad http://icannwiki.com/Fouad_Riaz_Bajwa
<pavlushka> https://www.linkedin.com/in/fouadbajwa
<pavlushka> http://p2pfoundation.net/Fouad_Riaz_Bajwa
<pavlushka> http://ultraspectra.com/speakers/mr-fouad-riaz-bajwa/
<pavlushka> http://www.ifossf.org/user/fouad_bajwa
<pavlushka> https://fossmullah.wordpress.com/about/
<pavlushka> his training institute http://www.latitudeu.com/hr/user/public_profile.aspx?sID=fouadbajwa
<pavlushka> I think we need a group, its really heavy for a single person.
<pavlushka> And His Ubuntu Wiki is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FouadRiazBajwa
<pavlushka> and another person who edited Fouad's ubuntu wiki page is Muhammad Shuja LP: https://launchpad.net/~shujaazher
<pavlushka>  Muhammad Shuja may be lives in Lahore, at least Pakistan for sure.
<pavlushka> but Mohammad Shuja is not a member of any group in LP, and not even applied for ubuntu-pk!!!!!!
<pavlushka> Ubuntu Urdu translator group in LP; https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ur
<pavlushka> team owner https://launchpad.net/~hameeduddin but not a member of Ubuntu-PK in LP!!!!?????????
<pavlushka> and the marketing wing “Ubuntu-Pakistan Marketing” team, LP: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pakistan-marketing
<pavlushka> Restricted team, owner Fouad Riaz Bajwa!!!!
<pavlushka> whew
<pavlushka> http://loco.ubuntu.com/bajwa/, Mr. Fouad is some how associated with ubuntu-uk!!!!!
<pavlushka> I recognized popey in ubuntu-uk!!!
<pavlushka> Kilos!
<Kilos> i see
<Kilos> well we can move from here i think
<Kilos> pavlushka can you put this info on a paste bin for reference purposes
<pavlushka> right away Kilos !
<pavlushka> Kilos: here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15848085/
<Kilos> keep that for me please
<Kilos> well hear what elacheche has to say
<Kilos> how many applicants are waiting to be approved pavlushka
<pavlushka> Kilos: its 7
<Kilos> ty
<pavlushka> means not much applied after 2014.
<Kilos> oh
<pavlushka> Kilos: anytime
<Kilos> so those were before 2014
<pavlushka> no, those are waiting since 2014
<Kilos> whew
<elacheche> Kilos: about what?
<Kilos> how to go about approaching them admins
<Kilos> we need to discuss the whole loco and fb thing with the loco council i think
<elacheche> Maybe.. Check with wxl :/
<Kilos> will do
<pavlushka> Like to add about Fouad Bajwa,     Centre for Public Policy and Governance at Forman Christian College, Private Consulting, ICANN, his twitter account is https://twitter.com/fouadbajwa
<pavlushka> worked with Yahoo!News
<pavlushka> Kilos: Hi!
<pavlushka> in conclution, Mr. Fouad is an IT Big shot.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so are presidents and kings
<Kilos> but they are just human beings
<pavlushka> good night guys!
<Kilos> night now
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-pk 2016-04-16
<pavlushka> op pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hi Researcher !!!
<pavlushka> Our missing osama_'s LP I guess is https://launchpad.net/~m-osamabinomar
<pavlushka> His youtube channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbVftrGgxbj_CpXlc4WTpgA
<pavlushka> His twitter ac https://twitter.com/h4ck3r_man
<Kilos> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Yes Kilos , elacheche has found Osama before me on twitter, dont know about others
<Kilos> cool, he must tell osama to e here all the time
<Kilos> we have told him before
<pavlushka> me too
<pavlushka> He is a hacker by passion I think, osama
<Kilos> yes but he must be here and help get the loco sorted
<Kilos> im half a world away and trying to help him, he should be here as well
<Kilos> there are many clever ubuntu peeps there
<Kilos> that whole part of the world has gone facebook mad
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> Now we have to just wait laying our trap to catch them, lol
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> i will talk to the loco council and the cc this week and see if we can come up with some workaround with the fb thing
<pavlushka> Kilos: so that FB can sell data mined info!
<pavlushka> google, FB, yahoo, these free services are all about data mining.
<Kilos> i dont know but its useless everyone is on fb and no one to help peeps on irc or even approve new peeps that want to join
<pavlushka> but there's no alternative to LP, atleast they should keep up LP same time.
<pavlushka> beside FB
<Kilos> yes but to convince them is where the hassle comes in
<pavlushka> Kilos: and it is not even any big deal to just maintain the LP page!!!!!!!!!
<Kilos> no thats what i find so hard to understand about the mentality of some clever peeps
<Kilos> lp hasnt got pictures
<pavlushka> lol, may be,
#ubuntu-pk 2016-04-17
<pavlushka> So you are Hajjaj, the researcher? LP; https://launchpad.net/researcher
<pavlushka> and profile https://launchpad.net/~mhajjaj
<Kilos> looks like no one remembers about irc
